# Should I get an Iphone?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I am feeling myself getting pulled to the darkside by overwhelming current of opinion on here, is this just an Iphone crazy forum or is there a silent section out there with an alternative option?


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I voted yes, though I will never buy one as I am "obliged" to have a Windows Smartphone and thus have a HTC Touch Diamond


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I voted no, but meant to vote yes. Oops!!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes. Best phone I've ever owned. Yes it has it's bad points, but the good point make up for it.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes but put it off till July if you can incase a newer version of the phone comes out.

If you cant wait Apple are releasing new o/s v3.0 for the iphone this summer which you'd be able to upgrade to anyway. These updates include mms and copy & paste options.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

No,

Wait till after WWDC. A new one may come!


----------



## wise1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm thinking the same at the moment but July is a long way off :lol:

i want it now.... 

New toy new toy new toy :devil:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Do it!

I Just wish i'd bought one sooner, i'm never off mine 

You can also get MMS through the apps store too so sending/receiving pic messages is available


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

flyfs6 said:


> Yes but put it off till July if you can incase a newer version of the phone comes out.
> 
> If you cant wait Apple are releasing new o/s v3.0 for the iphone this summer which you'd be able to upgrade to anyway. These updates include mms and copy & paste options.


And those are the two bad points I was referring to.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

I am not an Apple fan. But having used numerous different touchscreen phones, the interface on the iPhone - along with the screen quality - really destroy the opposition...


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

No, because too many people have got one, so mine aren't special anymore....


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I sold my iPhone and got an HTC touch diamond. Stupid mistake! The iPhone was so so so much better.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been asking myself the same question. Thinking of PAYG so I can just use it on Voda, besides which buying it outright is a hell of a lot cheaper.

What I can't work out though, why are people paying well over £400 for them on eBay when you can get them direct from Apple for under £400?

nout as queer as folk I spose !!!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

People pay silly money for things on eBay, I sold a couple of old of bits on there the other day including links to the places I bought them from and people still paid more than what they where on the linked retail sites! Madness

This is posted from my iPhone while out and about in a hotel in Manchester. Without a doubt get one!


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Iphone - has a huge number of positives,
and I'll think of a negative and edit this post,
.........still thinking,
-John c.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the new software update out soon WILL resolve ALL the issues people with iphones moan about 

lets be honest, with a 1.3mp camera, i dont use it to take pics, so have no need for MMS! the biggest downfall for me, is the bluetooth  which as said, will soon be resolved. you can pair it with more devices, and hopefully send things via bluetooth


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

had mine for 6 months now its great and will be even better when new software comes out better bluetooth mms copy paste and the apps you can download are endless plus i got 16g one so its got loads of photos music just put thru the car system and u got all the tunes .The cost is a bit pricey but i am paying 45 amonth 1200 mins but can drop it to 35 pound in cpl of months ...neil


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I have had mine for a few months now and I am really happy with it. The other half hates it though as I am always on it!

Bear in mind before I got it I hated touch screen phones and thought the iphone was just a fashion accessory, until I actually used one and it is so much smoother to use than other phones. Glad I chose it over the HTC


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe I should have asked the question, has anybody bought an Iphone and not liked it ?


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

To buy now or wait till June?? Thats another question..


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

swompdonkey said:


> To buy now or wait till June?? Thats another question..


Wait - :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm, yes the head agrees but my contract is up and need new gadget.. must resist..


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Buy it now,
By the time June rolls around, you'll have customized the phone to the way you want it and the new Itunes /os will be a done deal.
-John C.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

My wife has one and I have to say its a great little gadget and has changed my former opinion of them. Their ability to surf the internet is much better than my blackberry!

Their downside imo is the touch screen keyboard which can never be as good as an independent qwerty that a blackberry has. Swings and roundabouts really!

Also you can get them free now on £35/month contract.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

JohnZ3MC said:


> Buy it now,
> By the time June rolls around, you'll have customized the phone to the way you want it and the new Itunes /os will be a done deal.
> -John C.


Is it a new phone or new OS/software that is coming out in June?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

New software i believe


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

MarkH said:


> Is it a new phone or new OS/software that is coming out in June?


New O/S is confirmed but as with all Apple new releases they don't let on until one of there developer conferences. Strong rumours are that a new model will also be released July time this yr with an annoucement due June. It would certainly be a suprise to the worlds press if a new model wasn't released.

Back to topic, suprised no one has mentioned the deal O2 offered last time a new model came out. They allow users who had the 2g version to upgrade to the 3g model. They might well offer this to current 3g users...


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Hmm wait till July... Must resist


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

swompdonkey said:


> Hmm wait till July... Must resist


I have only had mine a month or so and was at that same decision in my mind too.
When I looked at it though, I couldn't figure what they would add to it on the new model - maybe a camera upgrade, more onboard storage, camera flash perhaps? 
It certainly does everything I want it to in the current model, so would not be in anyway disappointed by missing out on the new one - unless it does something truly revolutionary by comparison but I very much doubt it would do anything we haven't seen elsewhere.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

One other question is, how easy are they to unlock?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

MarkH said:


> One other question is, how easy are they to unlock?


pretty simple, do a google for yellowsnow.


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I fought the hype and got a free Samsung Tocco on o2, then I had a go of an Ipod touch and it was so good I bought one last week, now I wish I`d gone for the Iphone so I`d 1 thing to carry rather than 2... never mind only 16 more months of this contract to go


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

got the iphone 16gb jobby & in my opinion it's a piece pf [email protected] 
without jailbreaking (not willing to brick it) won't do video shi**y bluetooth pittle poor battery life has to be fully charged up EVERY night, internet is pants if it connects,3g whats that? paid for mobile me it works sometimes doesn't work correctly in itunes.
OH & did I say it was cr*p!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

You are very unlucky then Surgemaster. My battery I charged up Thursday night before we left for the weekend, used it a lot Friday including some net usage a few calls, bit of gaming, Saturday same again with some GPS bits to find a park and the evening my cousin was playing about with it updating Facebook, pictures, web, Sunday took some pictures while out and about. About 15-20% left when I got home from a long weekend away.
Internet is simply awesome on it and completely wipes the floor with what passes for internet on Windows Mobile devices, or LG come to think of it. Works lovely on wifi at home and 3G when out and about - not a massive amount of connection round here on 3G as I live out in the sticks. But round town at work its never been a problem. And TBH those same lack of connectivity would affect ALL devices as its the same underlying network that underpins them.


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

surgemaster said:


> got the iphone 16gb jobby & in my opinion it's a piece pf [email protected]
> without jailbreaking (not willing to brick it) won't do video shi**y bluetooth pittle poor battery life has to be fully charged up EVERY night, internet is pants if it connects,3g whats that? paid for mobile me it works sometimes doesn't work correctly in itunes.
> OH & did I say it was cr*p!


i'll take it off your hands if you want.:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Andy_Green said:


> Back to topic, suprised no one has mentioned the deal O2 offered last time a new model came out. They allow users who had the 2g version to upgrade to the 3g model. They might well offer this to current 3g users...


I guess they will do this but what happens with your current iPhone?

I would defo jump on an upgrade if they made the camera better....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

One thing I would say, is given the Apple site has just put up their maintenance front page - I would put it on hold for a couple of hours just in case 

Edit: Panic over, they released some new Xserve boxes instead.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

snellfish said:


> i'll take it off your hands if you want.:thumb:


my wife would probably let you if wasn't still under contract as she hates it!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

had a 1st gen and the new one now and they are ace, am not an apple fan either always been microsoft fan and had smart phones and blackberrys


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

don't get one, everybody has one...I think it's becoming more and more a must, than a useful thing...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

surgemaster said:


> got the iphone 16gb jobby & in my opinion it's a piece pf [email protected]
> without jailbreaking (not willing to brick it) won't do video shi**y bluetooth pittle poor battery life has to be fully charged up EVERY night, internet is pants if it connects,3g whats that? paid for mobile me it works sometimes doesn't work correctly in itunes.
> OH & did I say it was cr*p!


Did you research the phone at all before buying it? Video has been a fairly well publicised limitation of the current release.
Poor Battery life, I found I can do a weekend without charge without much problem so sounds like yours is a bit duff. One thing tho - what have you been doing with it. if you have been spending the day playing around with it on wifi/browser etc all day then yes it will go down. But then get any smartphone and spent a long time browsing and it will kill the battery.

As for 3G - thats a network issue not a phone. If there is no 3G signal, getting a different phone ain't gonna help. Again, might have been worth checking what the 3G signal in your area was like before buying


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

shabba said:


> don't get one, everybody has one...I think it's becoming more and more a must, than a useful thing...


It doesn't worry me if loads of people have one, if it is good, it's good, end of


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> *Did you research the phone at all before buying it? *Video has been a fairly well publicised limitation of the current release.
> 
> did a bit of research but after trying 3 different mobiles with 3 different providers found that it does bot all but make a call & to be honest thats not what we expect from a phone that costs this much & a monthly charge of £45
> 
> ...


we use a 3g mobile/modem sim in her dell netbook & have no signal problems at all when in the same place as the iphone is.

We live & learn & this tells me don't get another iphone.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Strange - if your 3G modem is working fine would have expected the phone to perform just as well - it is a O2 3G modem and not another provider?


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

best phone ive ever owned imo is the iphone. Now just waiting for the 3.0 software to come out and it will rock even more!


----------

